# sweetgirl's daily journal



## sweetgirl (Apr 12, 2005)

Please post replies, I appreciate all the advice!!!!

age: 18
weight: 155
height:5'5
will post measurements tomorrow.
*working out to stay healthy and aquire abs*

I was informed today by a friend that he thinks I have "exercize/gym bulimia" where you work all the calories you at off in one day. Is this a bad thing? why have i not known this was not a good thing. im losing weight and gaining muscle. i lost three pant sizes in three weeks. i am feeling fine.  as long as im not sick right?  what do you all think?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm no expert....but it seems to me from this post, and previous posts, that you may be losing weight a bit too fast....how does your diet look?


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 12, 2005)

*diet and nutrition*



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm no expert....but it seems to me from this post, and previous posts, that you may be losing weight a bit too fast....how does your diet look?


my diet and nutrition 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i eat 4-5 small meals a day.

6am- 1/3 cup whole wheat cereal/ 1/4 cup rice milk
OR 200 cal. or less soy protein shake with 4 strawberries/orange juice and whole wheat toast with hummus

1030am-less than 1/2 cup fruit(like 2 slices of apple or baby tangerine)/2 whole wheat, low sugar and carbs, peanut butter crackers/once in a blue moon 1/3 cup trail mix nuts OR two apple slices

1230pm-2 cups romaine lettuce/4 baby carrots

2or3pm-occasionally eat salad or something small like under 100 cals.

620pm-less than 300 cal dinner- always about 3-4 ounces of fish(like salmon or tuna,1/2 cup steamed veggies,whole wheat toast


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 12, 2005)

*Hydroxycut*

I have been taking hydroxycut as an appetite suppressant and I switched to the caffeine formula and it really works much better for me. I havent noticed any side effects and along with my 5 day a week-2 hour exercize sessions a day, i have lost almost 15 lbs. in the last three weeks alone. If anyone has any personal stories to share or advice for this ironmag newbie feel free to share! I look forward to hearing new insight.

(click my links to see my "visual stats")


----------



## Chain Link (Apr 14, 2005)

I think this is a given, thats why nobody has asked, but.. You are taking vitamins too, right?
Ussually when people start dieting, they lose a few pounds due to lower water retention, I hope that holds true in your case(Odd as it may sound) because to have lost 15 pounds of fat in 3 weeks would require you burn 2500 calories, in addition to burning anything you ate. Thats over 2/3 a lb of fat per day, and would be *very unhealthy. Ive read that the highest amount of fat one could burn in a week is about 2 lbs, without burning off muscle, and that would require a perfect diet.

But theres no question you're kicking some serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



. Its just a matter of how healthy.. Which is definitely not an area of expertise for me.. Most weight I lost was done the unhealthy way; but aside from the random seizures, color blindness, and 6" arch in my spine, Im doing just fine!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

sweetgirl said:
			
		

> my diet and nutrition
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


What does this add up to for calories ? 7-800 calories . and what is the breakdown as far as percentages for protien, carbs and fat ? just looks like not enough at a glance. Believe it or not you have to eat to loss fat . I think 1200 cals a day is the lowest recommeneded .

And 2 hour wo's !!! post your wo , lets see what ya got . At this rate I predict your weight loss will come to a halt soon cos your body will adapt and go into starvation mode and 2 hr wo's will be overtraining. Just my .02 But I could be wrong after all I am old !! LOL


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 16, 2005)

*Appetite*

I cannot seem to eat anything.  I was MAKING myself eat.  But now I'm lucky if I eat 800 cals a day.  I eat less than that everyday(not on purpose), and that is including the protein shake I FORCE down, again(not on purpose),(which supplies most of my cals in the day(200). as I have said before, I am not trying to get as thin as Pamela Anderson, I just am working out more and I am never hungry, I'm not starving myself at all.  It is just kind of working out that way....


----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

You need to eat some good fats and bump the calories up.  You must be tired ALOT.  Beleive it or not, you can lose weight and be 'unhealthy'    Alittle bit of good fats will go a LONG way


----------



## mikah (Apr 17, 2005)

Your metabolism is being affected. When I am NOT hungry I know SOMETHING is wrong. Trust me, you are not supposed to feel OK on 800 calories girl. You need to force yourself to about 1700 cals for a day and eat carbs. You will feel your hunger go up again after that.


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 18, 2005)

i just need a good meal plan and yall can have fun making it for me  (bat of my eyelashes...


----------



## LW83 (Apr 20, 2005)

No need to bat your eyelashes here :|  Just ask 

What is your ultimate goal?  How often do you work out?  And what do you do for a work out?


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 21, 2005)

My ultimate goal is to lose tummy and make it flat.  I want to drop more overall weight
im already down to 155 (180 last year)...so my 5'5 frame needs to be at around 130 or under...in my ideal.

my workouts are 5 days a week  (only walking on sat. and sun.)

7am/ 30 min. -2 miles walking fastly
1230pm/ 60 min. -weight room  (155 crunches, ab weights 10lbs. 4reps of 15, side stretch arm weights for stomach, the bob calf toner 20min, LOTS of stretches all da long...there is more exercizing i do in the day like smaller stretches all day.
6pm/ 60 min. -walking  fastly


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 22, 2005)

*Help Boys*

i just dont know what to eat so im just eating like 800cals a day (im trying my best to eat more cals in a day)(im NEVER hungry) 5 meals, with mostly chicken,tuna,salmon,flax,spinach and romaine spread throughout my meals in a day.  and in the morn. i have chocolate whey protein(210cals)40g protein...oj, oat bran....................... 


MEAL PLANS NEEDED....HELP ME BOYS!!!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 22, 2005)

I stopped counting calories a while back b/c it drives me nuts. I am currently a 23 yr old female leaning down as well. My only trouble spot is my abdominal area but knowing all too well you can't spot reduce, I aim for overall fat loss. I keep my focus on the amount of carbs/fats/protein instead of overall calories. I have a minimum and maximum for the caloric intake to ensure my overall safety while cutting but I pay attention to how I feel, look and what I'm eating first. Your carb sources look all like fruit or bread and cereal??? You should get some old fashioned oatmeal in there especially in the am and can the processed cereal. Even a half a cup with splenda or equal should taste good and hold you over for a while. I would not get rid of the fruit but put it in the am preferably and keep it to a minimal 2 pieces or so. I would also can the wheat bread at your last meal. Try a lot of green veggies instead. You need to eat more especially with the amount you are training. You will lose the weight but you don't want to lose a lot of muscle either


----------

